# wireless connection can't receive



## kllaux (Jan 10, 2008)

A friend bought a used Toshiba Satellite M45 with Windows XP sp2. She brought it to me because she can't get it to go online with either an ethernet cable or a wireless connection. I am attempting to connect using my DSL connection with wireless and having little success. I also tried an ethernet connection but was unable to connect. 

My ISP is ATT and I have a 2Wire modem with wireless built in. Our own computers have no problem connecting. My desktop has an ethernet connection but my daughter's laptop, also a Toshiba Satellite but a newer model with Vista, connects wirelessly. 

On the older Toshiba, the icon in the task bar says it is connected with excellent signal strength, but when I check the status there are only packets sent and none received. Both Internet Explorer and Sea Monkey cannot find any web pages. 

I have very little experience with XP since I went right from Windows ME to Vista. After reading other similar posts I have followed previous instructions and am posting the results of the IPCONFIG/ALL as well as a screen shot of the device manager. 

I'd appreciate any help you can give. I don't know a lot but I follow directions well.

Thanks


----------



## kllaux (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry, should have pasted this file not attached it....

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Kathy>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : NORTE14
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net

Ethernet adapter Kathys internet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5005G Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 19-02-16-08-01-10
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.1.36
 Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::1b02:16ff:fe08:110%4
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.0.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.0.1
fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, January 10, 2008 8:50:32 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, January 10, 2008 9:50:32 AM

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-A0-D1-2A-5C-C1

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF-FF
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::ffff:ffff:fffd%6
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Automatic Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : AC-10-01-24
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : fe80::5efe:172.16.1.36%2
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%2
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%2
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Documents and Settings\Kathy>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## kllaux (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks so much for your help....
I followed your instructions and this is what the procedure looked like.



Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Kathy>netsh int ip reset reset.log

C:\Documents and Settings\Kathy>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the machine in order top complete the reset.

C:\Documents and Settings\Kathy>


As you can see, it says I was successful in resetting the Winsock Catalog but it does not mention the other item. Should it have?


I then restarted as it directed and nothing seems to have changed. I am still showing as connected to the wireless connection but can't actually go anywhere.

When I right click the icon in the tray and click status, the box that pops up says I am connected, shows an excellent signal strength and packets being received but none sent. On the support tab, at the bottom, it says windows did not detect problems with this connection. If you cannot connect, click repair. 

When I click repair, windows disables the connection and tries to reconnect for a very long time and then gives me the message:

Windows could not finish repairing the problem because the following action cannot be completed:
Connecting to the wireless network.

For assistance, contact the person who manages your network.


If I click close, and then try to restart the connection manually, it connects again and I am back in the same loop.

Are there other things to try?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you are connected in that IPCONFIG, and since the stack repair didn't help, I'm guessing it might be something about the router. Does this machine work if you connect it wired to the router? Can any other machine connect wirelessly to the router?


----------



## kllaux (Jan 10, 2008)

I am at a loss....

My desktop connects via ethernet and both my husbands work laptop and my daughters laptop can connect wirelessly without issue. My neighbor even brought her laptop over so we could make sure we were using the right key to access the wireless and hers worked. These are all Vista machines.

This older Toshiba with XP will not connect with wireless or ethernet. Toshiba has a utility on it called Configfree and in the Connectivity Doctor it says that the cable is not connected in the ethernet connection. It is the same cable that I use for my own desktop so I know the cable is good. 

Everything seems to be working in the device manager except some sound issue that I will need to find a driver for. The networking stuff seems to be ok though. Could it be a driver issue even if they appear to be working?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It could be the wireless network card is defective in the machine. FWIW, I have a Toshiba laptop here right now that exhibits similar issues, still trying to figure out if the card is bad. :smile:


----------



## kllaux (Jan 10, 2008)

When she bought this machine used, my friend didn't get the restore disks or I would have just done that and started from scratch. I understand that you can't buy restore disks anymore, and it would cost her about $100 to get a service center to restore the machine. If the card is defective, she wouldn't be any better off after paying the $100. 

But would that affect the machines ability to connect via ethernet as well? I'm still hoping it is something I can figure out for her. I don't know the machines history, but there were temporary internet files on it so they were going online somehow.

Thanks for trying to help.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's see the IPCONFIG /ALL from that machine and another one both connected using a wired connection to the same router. I want to make sure I'm telling you the right thing here. :smile:


----------



## kllaux (Jan 10, 2008)

Well....I think I accidentally fixed it. Maybe you can explain the why of it to me?? 

In the device manager, in the wireless network properties, on the advanced tab, when I highlighted "Network Address" there were two options: not present or a circle to click and a place to type in a value. The number in the box was not any of the numbers I had seen in the ipconfig file you had me send....so I figured "what the heck...if I write it down I can always put it back." Then I took it away and put in the ip address from the file and suddenly everything worked. So I then went back and deselected that option and erased the number and things still work. 

I have no clue as to why??? Or where the number came from.

If you do...can you explain it to me? I would like to understand what I did 

Thanks


----------



## kllaux (Jan 10, 2008)

of course...that's just the wireless connection, not the ethernet. I got so excited that the wireless connected I completely forgot about the ethernet connection. Of course, as soon as I got a viable connection Windows started downloading updates so I shall let it finish that before I mess with anything else....then I will send you the ipconfig info from my desktop which does connect and from the laptop that still shows an unconnected cable.

Thanks


----------

